# Symantec Quick Menu



## skcuf (Apr 8, 2008)

I have symantec antivirus for my mac and for some reason the quick menu no longer shows up in the menu bar. It was there before and it no longer is. I opened up the preferences and there is a check bar that is checked saying "Enable Symantec QuickMenu." To me this would say that there should be the little black and yellow circle that gives me the auto options but it is not there. I need this circle to update my antivirus because I always seem to forget otherwise. Does anyone know how I can get the circle back? I'm at a real loss here


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I would uncheck the box and then save the preferences and quit the app, then restart the app and then reselect it. Chances are the preference file could be back, and doing this would rewrite it and maybe fix the problem.


----------

